# Finally broke down and bought an A-Rig.



## baseball_guy_99 (May 22, 2012)

I know hate me now! But my future brother-in-law was tearing them up last week on a local lake with the A-Rig.

So this weekend we stopped in at Gander Mtn and they had the Yumbrella on sale for $15. I bought some smaller storm swim baits to put on it instead of paying $12 for hooks and $10 for swim baits. 

I will get to try it out this weekend. So I will let you guys know how it works.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 22, 2012)

I love the storm baits, I think there some of the best baits out there, good luck with the alabama rig


----------



## BtsNhoS (May 28, 2012)

All I ever catch with that is mud haha


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (May 28, 2012)

I fished it for about an hour on Saturday and I caught one small bass. I was skeptical on whether or not I would even be able to feel a fish hit this thing as heavy as it was...but I'll tell you what that little bass hammered that bait!


----------



## Recon (Jun 1, 2012)

I just got two different versions of the rig from Fishing Frugal. Great price and always glad to help out a young guy starting out. Best part is they are hand made in USA!


----------



## Butthead (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm on my second one...
First one made 8 casts before the 50lb Power Pro snapped on cast #9. I've never had braid snap on me before so yeah, I was a little peeved when it happened on $20 worth of rig. I guess I'll be using 65lb from now on. :roll:


----------



## Recon (Jun 4, 2012)

Gonna rig up the one I just got. What brand/strength braid is working best? Don't want to loose it to a snapped line.


----------



## Tracker129 (Jun 7, 2012)

Not sure where you guys are fishing this rig, but i live down in florida and i have one of the 4-bait rigs and i have fished it many times and havent ever had a single bite on the darn thing! I dont know if i was doing something wrong with it but it doesnt seem like you can mess up the presentation of it, like a spinner bait... You cast and retrieve... I have given up on it, my texas rigged worms do the job just fine 8)


----------

